# conversion 232/485/232



## carlos13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Necesito conectar un s5 a una tp 270. Tengo un conversor TTY a 232, pero la distancia es larga unos 100 mts. Alguien conoce alguna posibilidad. Se podría convertir 232 a 485 y volver a reconvertirlo a 232 a los 100 mts. Gracias por adelantado


----------



## El nombre (Feb 19, 2008)

Pues claro y hay unos integrados que lo hacen de muerte. Lo malo es que no recuerdo cualos.


----------



## samanthamarc (Feb 20, 2008)

Si, El nombre tiene razon, hay una circuiteria muy fácil para convertir RS-232 a RS-485 y el mismo circuito sirve para volver a convertir a 232 cuando lo necesites.

Puedes usar el circuito integrado SN75176.. bueno se usan dos, se conectan algunas resistencias y queda listo, buscare entre mis apuntes y te mostrare el circuito.

salu2

SAM


----------



## psicodelico (Feb 21, 2008)

Mira en casa nomás:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/
pero creo que formarás parte del grupo que nunca entendimos ese circuito y su propuesta...
Por cualquier cosa mira:
http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /Pc_Rs422_web/PC_Rs422.html
y claro bajate la  hoja  de datos del:  SN75176B o  MAX485 
Adio!


----------

